# Grand Prix Formula one cat racing driver



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

Another good shot of gizmo the cat but this time preparing for the grand prix racing. "Couldnt help but add some wheels" lol :supersmile:

Come and see more of gizmo at British Blue Shorthair Cats | The Most Adorable Kitten and Cat :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You may have to change his name to Lewis or Button :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Surprised you missed this one D.B. Surely if you change his name it would be " Schumacher ":lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Surprised you missed this one D.B. Surely if you change his name it would be " Schumacher ":lol::lol:


:scared: you cant go calling a BSH after a german F1 driver :hand: that would be politicaly incorrect :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: you cant go calling a BSH after a german F1 driver :hand: that would be politicaly incorrect :lol:


I was not focusing on nationality,more on picture discription


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> I was not focusing on nationality,more on picture discription


I suppose so Schumacher would still be dangerous in Gizmo's car :lol:


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

as long as he doesnt crash like Mark Webbers did at the Valencia Grand Prix in june 2010


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Awwww so funny, bless


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha that's ace! :thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Such a brilliant photo!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Such a cool photo....made me chuckle


----------

